# Proper ANSYS Element?



## Robert20 (Apr 5, 2011)

Again, sorry for making alot of threads, I just found this forum and I have many questions.

I am attempting to model a simple 2D surface in ANSYS that is subjected to a load in the 3rd dimension. My surface is a table top, in the X-Y plane. I have modeled it in 2D, and will give it a "simulated thickness". However, I am not sure which element type I can use to apply a force on the top of this surface in the Z-direction. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.

____________________________________

Φωτοβολταικα


----------

